# Office visit denial with injection



## Madcoder (Apr 12, 2012)

I have a couple claims that the office visits were denied when an injection was given on the same date of service. After a claim reconsideration (and repeat denial) the response was:

Service being billed is not supported by the diagnosis billed and is not considered seperate and distinct from other services billed on same date of service.

I know it has to do with the Mod 25, but that is the only way to code a injection with office consultation.

99213 (25)
96372
J1750

ICD: 280.1, 530.81, 530.85

Anyone see anything wrong with this? This is a medicare advantage plan. We submitt this all the time to Medicare and other insurance companies with no issues.


----------



## GaPeach77 (Apr 20, 2012)

Hint: You are missing a seperate and distinct modifier.


----------



## mitchellde (Apr 20, 2012)

It does not need a 59 modifier, but I believe it may have to do with the designation of patient self administered drug.  You might want to check and see.  I know I have looked at some LCDs that do restrict this drug.


----------



## Madcoder (Apr 26, 2012)

I've submitted an appeal to try to get some answers. What's even stranger is that we've billed for this about 8 different times with same codes. 50% were paid. Makes no sense. I'll update findings.


----------

